# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodin štand na Keglić festu (Črnomerec) 27. i 28.09.2008.

## Mukica

Roda će sletjeti i na Keglić....
Posjetite naš štand   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

hop hop

dodjite
izmedju ostalog bice na rodinom standu nagradnih igara za klince i dobrih nagarda

----------


## Romina

od kad do kad ?

----------


## NanoiBeba

evo programa

http://www.tportal.hr/klinci2/zabava...4/0195006.html

----------


## Lu

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=66475

evo i tu    :Smile: 




> Udruga RODA sudjeluje na KEGLIC - FESTU 28.09.2008. , u trajanju od 10h do 22h.  
> Posjetite nas stand, uzmite svoj paketic edukacijskih letaka, kupite majicu i tako podrzite rad Udruge.
> Opipajte nas brend pelena Rodina pusa i informirajte se o njihovom korištenju.
> Prijavite djecu za sudjelovanje u nagradnim igrama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRAM KEGLIC FESTA:
> ...

----------


## Mukica

aj navalite
bice super nagradnih igara, a imamo prave hrpetine nagrada nasih sponzora koje moramo podjelit jer ih nemamo di drzat

nogometnih lopti, vipme CD-a, slikovnica, bojanki, olovki, vezica svakakvih, reflektirajucih traka, balona...

zato - dodjite - nek se klinci natjecu i nek sve razgrabe!

----------


## bilbo7

Mukica, si to ti bila na štandu i sa muhotepcem me po guzi??  :Laughing:  Samo sam malo provirila i dobila jednu dobru informaciju za auto sjedalicu, a baš smo muž i ja to jutro razgovarali o tome! 
Ajd, ljudi, sretno dalje!

----------


## Mukica

nisam te ja
ivarica te je

----------


## ivarica

od mene si dobila   :Grin:

----------


## bilbo7

Ma hvala! Baš me pecnulo!

----------

